# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه کنکور سراسری 93

## mehran74

سلام به همه میخواستم بدونم کد نظام وظیفه کسانی که قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شدن چیه کنکور 92 رو دادم کد 5 یا کد 6 دیونه شدم این تاپیکو هر جا نوشتم لطفا کمکم کنید  :Yahoo (78):

----------


## ali19941808

کد نظام وظیفه ی فارغ تحصیل های متولد 73 چند میشه 5 یا 6 ؟

----------


## arashpar16

هیچ کس نیست جواب ما رو بده؟؟؟
 :Y (407):

----------


## bahar@

> سلام به همه میخواستم بدونم کد نظام وظیفه کسانی که قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شدن چیه کنکور 92 رو دادم کد 5 یا کد 6 دیونه شدم این تاپیکو هر جا نوشتم لطفا کمکم کنید





> کد نظام وظیفه ی فارغ تحصیل های متولد 73 چند میشه 5 یا 6 ؟





> هیچ کس نیست جواب ما رو بده؟؟؟


سلام دوستان 

برای اطلاع دقیق به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنید و از خود آنها سوال کنید 

اینم لینک 
NOET

----------


## mehran74

باید عضو شد؟؟؟ راه دیگه ای نیس

----------


## ak343522

سلام و خسته نباشید
من برای ثبت نام کنکور یه کم گیج شدم!!
من رفتم کنکور رو ثبت نام کردم و کد نظام وظیفه رو زدم 4 ولی دوستانم در داخل کلاس می گن باید میزدی 5، چیکار کنم؟
من متولد نیمه ی اول 75 هستم و پیش ریاضی درس می خونم.
حالا کدومش درسته 4 یا 5 ؟؟؟
خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## vhd

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من برای ثبت نام کنکور یه کم گیج شدم!!
> من رفتم کنکور رو ثبت نام کردم و کد نظام وظیفه رو زدم 4 ولی دوستانم در داخل کلاس می گن باید میزدی 5، چیکار کنم؟
> من متولد نیمه ی اول 75 هستم و پیش ریاضی درس می خونم.
> حالا کدومش درسته 4 یا 5 ؟؟؟
> خواهشا کمک کنید


منم 4 زدم.یه قسمت سایت نوشته بود پیش دانشگاهیا(وفک کنم نیمه اول75ا فقط) کدشون 4 هستش

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من برای ثبت نام کنکور یه کم گیج شدم!!
> من رفتم کنکور رو ثبت نام کردم و کد نظام وظیفه رو زدم 4 ولی دوستانم در داخل کلاس می گن باید میزدی 5، چیکار کنم؟
> من متولد نیمه ی اول 75 هستم و پیش ریاضی درس می خونم.
> حالا کدومش درسته 4 یا 5 ؟؟؟
> خواهشا کمک کنید


کسانی که الان پیش میخونن باید4بزنن

----------


## sh2

آقا کد وظیفه ی پشت کنکوریا چندههه؟؟ یکی جواب بده کلاااافه شدم... الان من متولد 11 تیر 74م خردادم فارغ التحصیل شدم. 5؟ 6؟ 7؟ کدوووووم؟؟؟،

----------


## sasan2shiraz

4 واسه کسایی هس که فارغالتحصیل یا پیش دوره ی روازنه هستن 
5 واسه کسایی که دوره های بزرگسال و شبانه هستن . من هم امسال هم پارسال کد 5 و زدم

----------


## Hesam

> آقا کد وظیفه ی پشت کنکوریا چندههه؟؟ یکی جواب بده کلاااافه شدم... الان من متولد 11 تیر 74م خردادم فارغ التحصیل شدم. 5؟ 6؟ 7؟ کدوووووم؟؟؟،


منم مثل خودتم کد 5 رو بزن از هرکی پرسیدم همینو گفت

----------


## arashpar16

اقا بالاخره 4 یا 5 ؟
خدایی ببینید جهان سوم .اون از پیج مسی .این از کنکور مون . بعدا میخواین بگیم  ایران بهشته 
  از ماست که بر ماست

----------


## Bozqurd

عزیزان من، آخه چرا قضیه رو کشش میدیدن؟!
خیلی ساده و آسون :
اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستین،کد 4 رو بزنین.
اگه پشت کنکوری هستین 5 رو بزنین.

والسلام!

----------


## mehran74

> آقا کد وظیفه ی پشت کنکوریا چندههه؟؟ یکی جواب بده کلاااافه شدم... الان من متولد 11 تیر 74م خردادم فارغ التحصیل شدم. 5؟ 6؟ 7؟ کدوووووم؟؟؟،


اگه قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شدی باید 6 بزنی چون منم متولد 10تیر 74 هستم و 6 رو زدم از سایت سنجش پرسیدم گفت یا 5 یا 6 رو بزن منکه 6 رو زدم

----------


## mehran74

> عزیزان من، آخه چرا قضیه رو کشش میدیدن؟! خیلی ساده و آسون : اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستین،کد 4 رو بزنین. اگه پشت کنکوری هستین 5 رو بزنین.  والسلام!


  :Y (463):  :Y (463):  کی کشش میده؟ خوب کد 6 ماله قبل از 18 ساله فارغ شده هاست

----------


## UDK

سلام.
من متولد مرداد 74 هستم و پارسال کنکور دادم اما قبول نشدم و الان آزادم!
واسه ورود به دانشگاه من معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.
الان باید چند رو بزنم؟
3-مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن

5-فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 22 سالگی و پیش  دانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 24 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و  حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه از  تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی تا زمان قبولی  قطعی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند

6-دانش آموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا  پیش دانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند، به شرط  نداشتن غیبت.

گیج شدم واقعا...
طبق قانون من اول دی باید غیبت بخورم ولی معافیت موقت تحصیلی دارم که نمیخورم.یعنی 5 شامل من نیست؟
کدومه واسه من.
ممنون

----------


## kaiser

سلام به دوستان یه مشکل داشتم: من متولد 1373/9/7 هستم کنکور دادم  قبول نشدم...بعدش دانشگاه ازاد رشته کامپیوتر بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم الان  معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد رو دارم و تازه ترم یک هستم...میخوام الان   کنکور سال 93  ثبت نام کنم...میخواستم بدونم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ کد نظام  وظیفه باید چی بزنم؟ لطفا کمکم کنید .

----------


## mehran74

حالا سایته سنجشم درستو درمون هم جواب نمیده آخه من پرسیدم گفت                                                                                                                                                                         با سلام با توجه به ضوابط و شرایط اعلام شده یکی از بندهای 5 یا 6 و یا 8 را انتخاب نمایید   با تشکر حالا یکی نیس یه جواب درست و دمون بده و خیال منو امسال منو که گیجن راحت کنه ثواب داره بخدا

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام دوستان
من  الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم و سال سوم ابتدایی رو جهشی  خوندم و این یعنی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) مدرک دیپلمم رو  گرفتم
حالا خواهش میکنم یکی به من بگه کد نظام وظیفه ای که باید وارد کنم چنده؟؟؟؟؟؟
نمیدونم 4 هست یا 6
ین متن کد 4 : كد 4) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه  به صورت پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 93/06/31 در سنوات مجاز  تحصيلي فارغالتحصیل میشوند
این متن کد 6: دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به  اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده
باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
توضيح: دانش آموزاني كه در سن 17 سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ  ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي مي شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن
به سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل مي  باشند؛ در غير اينصورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل
نخواهند بود. مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طريق يكي از دفاتر  پليس+ 10 به وظيفه عمومي معرفي كرده و داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت
باشند.
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید.کدومو باید بزنم؟

----------


## arashpar16

با سلام  من از مشاور مدرسه مون  کد نظام وظیفه رو پرسیدم  : اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستین کد 4            اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و قبل از 18 سال فارغ التحصیل شدین: کد 6 و                                                               اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و  بعذ از 18 سال فارغ  التحصیل شدین :کد 5               
تشکر یادتون نره
 :Y (539):

----------


## mehran74

> سلام.
> من متولد مرداد 74 هستم و پارسال کنکور دادم اما قبول نشدم و الان آزادم!
> واسه ورود به دانشگاه من معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.
> الان باید چند رو بزنم؟
> 3-مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن
> 
> 5-فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 22 سالگی و پیش  دانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 24 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و  حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه از  تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی تا زمان قبولی  قطعی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند
> 
> 6-دانش آموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا  پیش دانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند، به شرط  نداشتن غیبت.
> ...


6  :Yahoo (78):

----------


## mehran74

حالا بچه ها یه سوال دارم مثلا اگه کد ها رو اشتباه زنیم و مثلا من که کد 6 میشم بزنم 5 چه اتفاقی میفده کسی اطلاع داره که استرس دار شدنمون بخاطر این چیزا الکیه یا واقعا یه چیزی هست با تشکر

----------


## mehran74

> سلام دوستان
> من  الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم و سال سوم ابتدایی رو جهشی  خوندم و این یعنی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) مدرک دیپلمم رو  گرفتم
> حالا خواهش میکنم یکی به من بگه کد نظام وظیفه ای که باید وارد کنم چنده؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نمیدونم 4 هست یا 6
> ین متن کد 4 : كد 4) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه  به صورت پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 93/06/31 در سنوات مجاز  تحصيلي فارغالتحصیل میشوند
> این متن کد 6: دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به  اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده
> باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
> توضيح: دانش آموزاني كه در سن 17 سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ  ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي مي شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن
> به سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل مي  باشند؛ در غير اينصورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل
> ...



تو گفتی الان پیش میخونی پس هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشدی و فقط کد 4 میشه مال تو  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): چه 70سالم داشته باشی چه 15 سال پیش بخونی کد 4 میشه

----------


## Hesam

> حالا بچه ها یه سوال دارم مثلا اگه کد ها رو اشتباه زنیم و مثلا من که کد 6 میشم بزنم 5 چه اتفاقی میفده کسی اطلاع داره که استرس دار شدنمون بخاطر این چیزا الکیه یا واقعا یه چیزی هست با تشکر


من که شنیدم زیاد مهم نی ولی مهم غیبته ست که نباید بخوری!!!

----------


## SAeeD_TDS

> حالا بچه ها یه سوال دارم مثلا اگه کد ها رو اشتباه زنیم و مثلا من که کد 6 میشم بزنم 5 چه اتفاقی میفده کسی اطلاع داره که استرس دار شدنمون بخاطر این چیزا الکیه یا واقعا یه چیزی هست با تشکر


سلام

بنده هم مثل شما متولد ۱۰ تیر ۷۴ هستم!:yahoo (1): یه کم شک داشتم تو این کد (بین ۵ و ۶) و هنوزم راستشو بخوای شک دارم! چون هردو با وضعیت ما هم خونی داره٬ در ضمن تو کد ۶ نوشته «دانش آموزان» و نه «فارغ التحصیلان» (تو همون صفحات اول دفترچه این دو تا اصطلاح رو متفاوت دونسته و تعریفشونم آورده).

اما نکته جالب اینه که هیچ «دانش آموزی» وضعیتی که تو کد ۶ توضیح داده رو نخواهد داشت! یعنی حتما طرف باید فارغ التحصیل شده باشه (چون گفته باید مدرک گرفته باشه که یعنی همون فارغ التحصیل! تازه گفته غیبتم نداشته باشه!!!! آخه دانش آموز و غیبت؟! به عبارتی پارادوکس کلامی داره...).

فاجعه بزرگتر زمانی رخ میده که تو همون بند ۶ گفته این افراد ۶ ماه بعد مشمولیت باید خودشونو معرفی کنن تا غیبت نخورن و بعد به طرز وحشتناکی در توضیحات مهم در پایین همون صفحه (بند ۸) این مسئله رو تکذیب میکنه و میگه همه فارغ التحصیلا یه سال فرصت دارن(تا آخر شهریور سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی)!!!

ببخشید که یه کم (یا شایدم خیلی) گیج کننده توضیح دادم٬ ولی با این دلایلی که آوردم احتمالا باید کد ۶ رو بزنیم (یعنی باید به جای دانش آموز مینوشتن فارغ التحصیل٬ اونوقت دیگه شکی نبود) اگه من اشتباه فهمیدم بگید.


خلاصه سازمان سنجش با این توضیح گنگ و نا مفهومی که این دفترچه داره نبایدم انتظار داشته باشه که همه ما حتما کد درست رو وارد کنیم! ... پس فکر کنم نگرانش نباشیم بهتره :Y (548): ...

اگرم تا اسفند متوجه شدیم که منظورشون دقیقا(!) چیه و کدو اشتباه رد کرده بودیم٬ میریم ویرایش میکنیم! ولی مسئله اصلی اینه که غیبت نخوریم که دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد و حتی تو دفترچه تهدید کرده اگه غیبت بخوری٬ حتی اگه بری دانشگاه میان بیخ خرتو میگیرن میبرنت! (البته بعضیا میگن اینم یه راه هایی داره!!!!!!). امسالم که خدارو شکر قانون عوض شد و تا آخر شهریور غیبت نمیخوریم پس بیخیال کد! من که ۶ زدم...
موفق باشیم! :Y (518):

----------


## mohammad74

من متولد آذر ماه 74هستم و زدم گزینه ی 4

----------


## amin128

توروووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووو خدا یکی به من کمکم کنه بگه کد نظام وظیفه من چنده؟

من متولد 11/12/73 هستم و خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم ............حالا کد من چنده؟؟.............موقع ثبت نام رفتم کافینت و کد 8 رو واسه من زده خواستم بدونم درست زده یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هر کی چیزی میگی  یکی میگه مالتو پنجه یکی میگه هشته................دیگه دارم دیووووووووووووووووووووووو  وونه میشم حالا یکی کمکم کن بگخ چنده تا فرصت ویرایش کنکور تموم نشده

اینم ادرس  کد سازمان سنجش یکی بردارانه بره نگاه به این صفحه بندازه و با توجه به اطلاعات من بگه کدم چنده من از بدبختب در بیاره..............
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز کارت آزمون سراسری سال 1392

----------


## | DEXTER |

> توروووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووو خدا یکی به من کمکم کنه بگه کد نظام وظیفه من چنده؟
> 
> من متولد 11/12/73 هستم و خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم ............حالا کد من چنده؟؟.............موقع ثبت نام رفتم کافینت و کد 8 رو واسه من زده خواستم بدونم درست زده یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هر کی چیزی میگی  یکی میگه مالتو پنجه یکی میگه هشته................دیگه دارم دیووووووووووووووووووووووو  وونه میشم حالا یکی کمکم کن بگخ چنده تا فرصت ویرایش کنکور تموم نشده
> 
> اینم ادرس  کد سازمان سنجش یکی بردارانه بره نگاه به این صفحه بندازه و با توجه به اطلاعات من بگه کدم چنده من از بدبختب در بیاره..............
> جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز کارت آزمون سراسری سال 1392


منم مثل تو نیمه دوم 73 هستم خرداد 92 فارغ شدم. همون کد 8 رو زدم.

----------


## amin128

چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییشد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17): 

یعنی یکی نیست جوایب ما رو بده

محض رضای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا یکی کمکم کنننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## amin128

میتونی بیشتر توضیح بدی ...........................مطمئنی که کد ما اینه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟به صفحه ای که گفتم سر زدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin128

ای هوااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااار یکی بیاد درست و حسابی جواب منو بده

راستی شما چه اقدامی واسه دفترچه سربازی انجام دادی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟مشکلی واسمون پیش نمیاد واسه دانشگه غیبیت نمیخوریم؟

----------


## | DEXTER |

ما تا شهریور 93 وقت داریم که خودمونو معرفی کنیم. یعنی بعد کنکور میریم و تو شهریور دفترچه آماده به خدمت میگیریم، تاریخ اعزام میفته ماه بعد که مهر ماهه و قبل از تاریخ اعزام میریم دانشگاه و فرم اشتغال به تحصیل میگیریم و اینو میدیم بهشون تا بزارن لای پرونده! تموم ! حالا با کد 8 مقایسه کن! تقریبا مطمئنم کد 8 درسته!

----------


## N I L O O

من رفتم سایت سنجش یک چیزی رو چک کنم بعد که تایید میزنم و اطلاعات رو نشون میده عکسم رو نشون نمیده!!! چکار کنم؟؟؟ما که دیگه نمیتونیم عکس را ویرایش کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## N I L O O

بچه ها بزنید ببینید عکس شما هم مشکل داره؟؟؟

ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1393توی قسمت مشاهده و پرینت برید.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> من رفتم سایت سنجش یک چیزی رو چک کنم بعد که تایید میزنم و اطلاعات رو نشون میده عکسم رو نشون نمیده!!! چکار کنم؟؟؟ما که دیگه نمیتونیم عکس را ویرایش کنیم؟؟؟


مشکلی نیست...اگه عکستون آپلود شده و در فرم ثبت نام پرینت شده قابل مشاهده بود که حتما همین طوره،نگران نباشید

----------


## N I L O O

> مشکلی میست...اگه عکستون آپلود شده و در فرم ثبت نام پرینت شده قابل مشاهده بود که حتما همین طوره،نگران نباشید


بله دفعه قبل که ثبت نام کردم و ... تموم شد،عکسم رو نشون داد،پس مشکلی نیست؟؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> ای هوااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااار یکی بیاد درست و حسابی جواب منو بده
> 
> راستی شما چه اقدامی واسه دفترچه سربازی انجام دادی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟مشکلی واسمون پیش نمیاد واسه دانشگه غیبیت نمیخوریم؟




دوست عزیز چون شما در تاریخ 92/3/30 فارغ التحصیل شدید،پس تا تاریخ 93/3/30 یعنی به مدت یک سال از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیلتون فرصت معرفی خودتون رو دارید.که در این صورت تیرماه 93 مشمول حساب میشید و غیبت میخورید.*بهتره سریعا بری حوزه نظام وظیفه شهرتون و مسئله رو باهاشون در میون بگذاری که بهت وقت بدن و مشکلی واست ایجاد نشه،چون اگه دانشگاه قبول بشی و مشمول باشی،اجازه تحصیل نداری.*

اون دوستی هم که فرمودند توی شهریور مشمولید،اگه تاریخ دیپلم تون 92/6/30 باشه درسته وگرنه اون دسته از افرادی که در خردادماه فارغ التحصیل شدند تا خرداد ماه بعدی فرصت معرفی دارند.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> بله دفعه قبل که ثبت نام کردم و ... تموم شد،عکسم رو نشون داد،پس مشکلی نیست؟؟


خیر....چون اگه عکس آپلود نشه که اصلا اجازه ورود به مرحله بعدی داده نمیشه.یک بار هم واسه یکی از دوستان من رفتم اطلاعاتشو ویرایش کنم،عکسش نبود مثل شما

----------


## amin128

ای بابا به خدا دیوونه شدم میشه واضح تر بگی باید برم نظام وظیفه چی بهشون بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## javadfathi

سلام.من دانشگاه ازاد هستم و میخوام امسال کنکور بدم و اگه دولتی درومدم انصراف بدم و برم دولتی...حالا کد نظام وظیفه چند باید بزنم؟

----------


## viewy

> بچه ها بزنید ببینید عکس شما هم مشکل داره؟؟؟
> 
> ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1393توی قسمت مشاهده و پرینت برید.


عکس منم نیس
در واقع لُود نمیشه
نگران نباش

----------


## mohammadali

> سلام.
> من متولد مرداد 74 هستم و پارسال کنکور دادم اما قبول نشدم و الان آزادم!
> واسه ورود به دانشگاه من معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.
> الان باید چند رو بزنم؟
> 3-مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن
> 
> 5-فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 22 سالگی و پیش  دانشگاهی به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا پایان 24 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و  حضوری (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه از  تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی تا زمان قبولی  قطعی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بیش از یکسال سپری نشده و وارد غیبت نشده باشند
> 
> 6-دانش آموزانی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا  پیش دانشگاهی به صورت حضوری یا غیر حضوری (داوطلب آزاد) شده باشند، به شرط  نداشتن غیبت.
> ...


منم وضعیت مشابه شما رو دارم
14 باید بزنی یعنی انصرافی

----------


## mohammadali

> سلام به دوستان یه مشکل داشتم: من متولد 1373/9/7 هستم کنکور دادم  قبول نشدم...بعدش دانشگاه ازاد رشته کامپیوتر بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم الان  معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد رو دارم و تازه ترم یک هستم...میخوام الان   کنکور سال 93  ثبت نام کنم...میخواستم بدونم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ کد نظام  وظیفه باید چی بزنم؟ لطفا کمکم کنید .


مشکلی نداری منم مثل شمام
کد 14
فقط قبل ثیت نام در داتشگاه جدید باید انصراف بدین

----------


## | DEXTER |

> دوست عزیز چون شما در تاریخ 92/3/30 فارغ التحصیل شدید،پس تا تاریخ 93/3/30 یعنی به مدت یک سال از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیلتون فرصت معرفی خودتون رو دارید.که در این صورت تیرماه 93 مشمول حساب میشید و غیبت میخورید.*بهتره سریعا بری حوزه نظام وظیفه شهرتون و مسئله رو باهاشون در میون بگذاری که بهت وقت بدن و مشکلی واست ایجاد نشه،چون اگه دانشگاه قبول بشی و مشمول باشی،اجازه تحصیل نداری.*
> 
> اون دوستی هم که فرمودند توی شهریور مشمولید،اگه تاریخ دیپلم تون 92/6/30 باشه درسته وگرنه اون دسته از افرادی که در خردادماه فارغ التحصیل شدند تا خرداد ماه بعدی فرصت معرفی دارند.


من از مشاوره های سایت نظام وظیفه پرسیدم و گفتند که تا شهریور وقت داریم. با این حال فرقی نمیکنه همون خرداد هم میریم معرفی میکنیم و تاریخ اعزام رو میندازیم عقب. خلاصه کد 8 درسته !

----------


## noori759

من هم رفتم نظام وظیفه هم سازمان سنجش !!!!!!!!!!!!! اوون کد اصلا مهم نیست !!!!!!!!!!!! نه نظام وظیفه چکش میکونه .......نه سازمان سنجش .....نه دانشگاهی که قبول می شی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوون کد فقط برا اینه که .فقط اوون کسایی ک شرایط اوون کدا رو دارند می تونند تو کنکور شرکت کنند !!!!!!!! همین........یعنی اگر تذکرات و تبصره ها رو خوندی دیدی مشکلی نداری حله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ا زیاد روش گیر ندین..........................خلاصه اوون کدا اینا که : فقط تو غیبت نری !!!!!!!!!!!!!! یعنی کسایی که غیبت دارند نمی تونند کنکور شرکت کنند !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! یعنی ککور ام می تونند شرکت کنند .................دانشگاه ثبت نام نمی کنندشون .................

----------

